
WTF is operations? #serverless - bootload
https://charity.wtf/2016/05/31/wtf-is-operations-serverless/
======
therealmarv
the second part was more interesting
[https://charity.wtf/2016/05/31/operational-best-practices-
se...](https://charity.wtf/2016/05/31/operational-best-practices-serverless/)

------
falcolas
Good discussion. Thought it was going to be yet another "Lambda has killed
ops", but it was a much more interesting and nuanced discussion of operations
skills and why they matter, even if all you use is Lambda and its ilk.

------
IIAOPSW
.wtf is a valid tld. Neat.

